# Pet poem!



## gumbud (Jul 2, 2018)

*Our Pets*
The cat sat on the mantle piece
it didn't move a paw
they'd washed it in alabaster
and dried it by the door

the bird sat in the gilded cage
hanging upside down
it swung occasionally in the breeze
but didn't make a sound

the dog stood by the fire hearth
with a glazed look in its eyes
the 'dermist said "give it a week'
then varnish both its eyes

the hamster scurried around the room
looking for a meal
and then the batteries run out
and it stopped behind the screen

the rabbit looked quite lively
as it lay upon the plate
they'd forgotten to take the fur off
and it burnt whilst on the grate

Granny just sat and looked
at all this menagerie
they'd stuffed her after easter
he hand held cup with tea

me mother said :it's quieter with everyone at rest"
now go brush ya hair, bible out
to church in sunday best! 

© gumbud


----------

